# KUSC New Year’s bash



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Jim Svejda just kicked off the KUSC New Year’s bash. His first words, after some peaceful music: “To my ear, it all sounds pretty much the same – the music of Ludovico Einaudi. Which is not to say it has no value; possibly a therapeutic alternative to thorazine.”

Could be an interesting night. Listen at kusc.org .


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks for the reminder, Ken. This is my favorite classical music station and I frequently listen to it all day. Wishing you a wonderful New Years.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Ah, the bricklayer and his barrel of bricks. For those who missed it:


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

sorry, wrong thread


----------

